# And then there was one



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry. Mr. Jones will be lonely until then.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

That's rough. Hang in there, Mr. Jones.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Twyla. I hope Mr. Jones hangs on.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

How horrible!!! Do you have any idea what might have happened? A draft, burnt teflon? Such fragile creatures. 

Glad Mr. Jones will have company soon, they really don't do well alone. I found when I had a single budgie, playing the radio and having the bird in the bathroom to listen to water noises helped a lot, but they do get so miserable and sad alone 

Do you have the ability to quarantine when the new birds get in? It's not uncommon for pet store birds to be ill when they first get in from stress. They also tend to be young, and may be able to escape from wider spaced bars. You probably know this, but just in case.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry twyla. I hope Mr Jones is okay being alone for this period of time.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

twyla said:


> I lost most of my flock of parakeets over the weekend, only Mr. Jones has survived, I lost Reggie, Vanilla and Amarillo. I know they don't always live that long but still I am used to having them for a longer period of time,
> At least Mr. Jones is still bright and sparkly.
> The pet shortage extends to small animals too, there are no parakeets near me in rescue. Lots of chickens, turkeys and ducks, parrots and a lone cockatiel, so I ordered some through my local pet store it will be weeks, hopefully Mr. Jones doesn't get too lonely in the meantime.


I’m so sorry. How sad for you and Mr. Jones.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

For Want of Poodle said:


> How horrible!!! Do you have any idea what might have happened? A draft, burnt teflon? Such fragile creatures.
> 
> Glad Mr. Jones will have company soon, they really don't do well alone. I found when I had a single budgie, playing the radio and having the bird in the bathroom to listen to water noises helped a lot, but they do get so miserable and sad alone
> 
> Do you have the ability to quarantine when the new birds get in? It's not uncommon for pet store birds to be ill when they first get in from stress. They also tend to be young, and may be able to escape from wider spaced bars. You probably know this, but just in case.


Thanks all 
I am unsure of what happened, Reggie was nearly 10, they others were almost 5, I do quarantine all new pets 10 days. I have a smaller cage for all new ones, also have that for transport if the weather is foul to long my birds have traveled to my brother's twice post Sandy and post a blizzard when power went out for nearly 5 days.
Hopefully the cockatiels in an adjacent cage will be enough company for Mr. Jones .


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

That had to be awful for you and Mr. Jones. I hope the company of the cockatiels will help him until his new friend arrives.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry Twyla..Such a loss all at once.. Hope the cockatiels will warm you and .Mr Jones.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones is looking chipper


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

In case you are curious his color is olive green pied


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry for you and Mr. Jones


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear Twyla, I hope you find Mr. Jones some new companions soon.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Aw bless him. Like his rope perch. Just ordered a load of new toys for my (foster) recently bereved cockateil.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones is happy and perky, so far so good


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

So 😢 sorry. I had a parakeet growing up—he was green and so much fun. I always stop and admire the parakeets when I’m in petsmart—have noticed they haven’t had any for awhile. I was wondering if they are hatched somewhere else and transport has been an issue.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

ShamrockPoodle said:


> So 😢 sorry. I had a parakeet growing up—he was green and so much fun. I always stop and admire the parakeets when I’m in petsmart—have noticed they haven’t had any for awhile. I was wondering if they are hatched somewhere else and transport has been an issue.


Thank you,
According to my local pet store there is a shortage, pretty much like puppies.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't know you had birds. We had the best cockatiel once. When he died, we got a ring-necked parakeet. She, despite all our efforts, is one mean bird. We have had her about fifteen years. She only likes my dad; he covers her up at night, and she coos at him. The rest of us give her toys, feed her etc. and she will strike at us and draw blood. She even tries to bite our hands when we give her fruit. Every now and then she manages to escape her cage, and none of our dogs or cats ever go near her.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m so sorry you lost so many of your pets at once. So sad for you


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Charmed said:


> I didn't know you had birds. We had the best cockatiel once. When he died, we got a ring-necked parakeet. She, despite all our efforts, is one mean bird. We have had her about fifteen years. She only likes my dad; he covers her up at night, and she coos at him. The rest of us give her toys, feed her etc. and she will strike at us and draw blood. She even tries to bite our hands when we give her fruit. Every now and then she manages to escape her cage, and none of our dogs or cats ever go near her.


I have had parakeets since I was 5, currently I have two cockatiels George and Olie, they are 7, I inherited them along with Gracie when my mother passed, mom actually made me promise to take care of the birds as her precious cockatiel Sammy lived to 30.
I love having my little budgies


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good news Mr. Jones is thriving, sad news it might be a long while before I will see any new keets as it seems just like puppies there is a shortage.
Mr. Jones








His neighbors George








Olie


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That is so interesting, down here there are just as many budgies at the petco as usual. I wonder if it’s regional?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Starla said:


> That is so interesting, down here there are just as many budgies at the petco as usual. I wonder if it’s regional?


Probably, there are plenty finches, I had finches for a bit they aren't as hardy as a keet.


----------

